# M.A. or Th.M?



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Feb 10, 2009)

This should go into the "Ben thinks too much and doubts his ability" file and please feel free to just kick me and tell me to quit thinking and whining too much if need be. Seriously.

However

This may be just "graduation jitters" or the like but I wanted y'alls advice and counsel. I have reached the end of my M.Div training at PTS, a liberal PC(USA) school from which I will receive my degree. It has become painfully obvious to me that I need some more in-depth study in theology while I have been preparing for my Licensure exams and as I enter the Pastorate. I have frankly been cramming what I failed to receive the first two years of seminary (and what I could not take at RPTS since then) into these last 6 weeks. It is certainly not that I do not know nor understand Reformed Theology or the like but I really think I need to have some oversight with my catch-up studies. My question is would it be best to work n an M.A. through something like RTS-Virtual or work on a Th.M through PRTS which I would do through weekly seminars or would be setting up self-study with the oversight of a fellow Pastor of Elder be best, or a combination? 

So the options would be. 

1) Take an M.A. 
2) Work on a Th.M 
3) Self-Study and teaching from Elders and Pastors smarter than I

Blessings and Thanks,


----------



## dannyhyde (Feb 10, 2009)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> This should go into the "Ben thinks too much and doubts his ability" file and please feel free to just kick me and tell me to quit thinking and whining too much if need be. Seriously.
> 
> However
> 
> ...



Go to Puritan . . . ! Great courses . . . great flexibility . . . great learning!


----------



## Classical Presbyterian (Feb 10, 2009)

We're in the same boat, as you well know. I regret having to drop being a Th.M student at RTS. Finances would not allow.

I think seeking out brothers who can instruct and mentor is the classical approach. Even as pastors, we are daily learning. What I have done is seek out those wiser than I, keep the library, and try to be better grounded with each passing month.

Sometimes degrees are just getting piled higher an deeper. And not in the good way!


----------



## LawrenceU (Feb 10, 2009)

I'd go the mentor approach. It is much cheaper and will gain you valuable insight into practical theology as well.


----------



## fredtgreco (Feb 10, 2009)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> This should go into the "Ben thinks too much and doubts his ability" file and please feel free to just kick me and tell me to quit thinking and whining too much if need be. Seriously.
> 
> However
> 
> ...



Ben,

I would go with option #3. Once you get on the field, you will not have time (or likely, the inclination) to be writing papers, trudging off to interlibrary loan, etc. In addition, your study will be influenced by the needs of the congregation. Their needs will become yours: if they need to understand the covenant, or eschatology, or baptism, or ecclesiology, etc. A good reading list, and wise men to discuss it with (maybe even your own elders) will be a huge help.

(Oh, and it's "smarter than me" - the grammarian police  )


----------



## jawyman (Feb 10, 2009)

I agree with Danny. Come to PRTS and study for your Th.M. I know I plan to pursue my Th.M. right after I graduate with my M.Div. and I hope to remain at PRTS for it. If not I am looking at Westminster (East) and RTS online.


----------



## LawrenceU (Feb 10, 2009)

> (Oh, and it's "smarter than me" - the grammarian police )



At least he didn't write 'smarter than myself'.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Feb 10, 2009)

Ben,

I agree with those who advise you to engage in self study.

While your education to date may not have taught you all that you believe you need to know - and by the way, I don't believe an MDiv education _CAN_ teach you all that you need to know - but you should have at least a pretty good grasp of things. More importantly, you should by now have a good idea of how to engage a topic in study. 

As Fred has mentioned, the needs of your flock will become (hopefully!) your concerns and you'll likely begin studying in those areas that will enable you to minister effectively in accordance with where they're at. For me, my context has resulted in me reading just about every book on Biblical counseling I can find in print! That and apologetics and evangelism in a postmodern context. Even then, if you want to study a topic because you are curious or you perceive a weakness in your knowledge, then by all means buy the best books on that topic and study to your heart's content. It will help to have a like-minded person with whom you can discuss and bounce ideas off each other. If you're wanting a good study partner, might I recommend you get in touch with Andy (I've given you his info previously) and he may be a great resource for you since he is a truly voracious reader and is deeply interested in Reformed theology.


----------



## larryjf (Feb 10, 2009)

I would suggest, as many others have, ...
3) Self-Study and teaching from Elders and Pastors smarter than I


----------



## puritanpilgrim (Feb 10, 2009)

Do self study for awhile under your elders. And if you must get more education, go for a PhD. There really isn't a reason to get an MA after you received your MDiv. 
And a ThM is unnecessary if you can get into a PhD program.


----------



## DMcFadden (Feb 10, 2009)

A ThM over the M.A. "for sure."

As to a formal program vs. a mentored one . . . it depends on several factors:
* finances
* time
* access to a program (if distance, what about PRTS?)
* your future goals 
(e.g., if you are *sure* you want a complete a PhD, then a ThM may be a waste of time; on the other hand, a ThM would satisfy multiple objectives, including giving you a better grasp of theology and a leg up on future studies).

Frankly, I suspect that you are misjudging the importance of additional studies in order to *begin *pastoral work. Granted, you TR guys are WAY more serious about the amount of theology one needs in order to pastor 35 people than I am familiar with in a Baptist and mainline world. Still, complaining that a M.Div. is not enough to *begin* formal ministry strikes me as either very anal retentive or reflecting a shocking lack of understanding of what daily patoral ministry involves.

Benjamin, God has called you and will not abandon you. You evidence plenty of theological acumen on the PB. You will only add to that considerable store of knowledge in the days and years to come. It is embarrassing to admit how much more you already know than many of the pastor friends of mine ministering in churches ranging from micro to mega. I'm not worried about some lay person or elementary school kid catching you unawares as to the cruciality of deciding whether the waw is a true conversive or merely a consecutive. 

Go to school or don't go to school for the right reasons (i.e., you want to plumb the depths of the riches of the knowledge of God that you might glorify him more fully), not out of fear that you don't "know enough" to do the job. Feelings of inadequacy kindof goes with the territory. Some wag once said that if he could have a $1 for every preacher who wanted to resign on Monday mornings, then he would be reach.


----------

